# Outlook Express for Vista



## Thanasis13 (Apr 10, 2008)

I have a million emails in Outlook Express (was using xp before) and I want to transfer them to my new laptop with Vista. Is there a way that I will be able to do that? Any vista edition of Outlook Express perhaps? Any way to transfer them to MS Outlook?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the forum :wave:

Vista includes Windows Mail . . a cross between Outlook and Outlook Express. . . and in my mind, an improvement over both

You can import your mail and addresses by following the import/Export wizard in Mail.

If you have Outlook installed, you can also import them into that


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

Hello 

If your wanting to keep that outlook express feel then you can download something similar called Mozilla Thunderbird.

Thunderbird 2 features many new enhancements to help you better manage your unruly inbox, and stay informed. Thunderbird 2 scales to the most sophisticated organizational needs while making it easy to find what you need.










Almost identical to outlook you can keep the feel of it in Vista

regards




craig


----------



## Thanasis13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Many thanks!!!! Great help!!!


----------

